# What got you out of rideshare?



## felixdriver (Mar 2, 2017)

Was in an incident or a build up of things over time?

Did you get a new job?

I'm in a position now where I recently launched a new business and it took off pretty quickly so I'm at a crossroads right now. The business makes more than me doing rideshare but I was thinking about leaving rideshare as what it should be, a part time gig for some extra money here and there. 

Is it worth it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

felixdriver said:


> The business makes more than me doing rideshare but I was thinking about leaving rideshare as what it should be, a part time gig for some extra money here and there. Is it worth it?


Just do what you wanna do when you feel like doin' it, and if it's profitable, then keep doin' it if you feel like you wanna do it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

felixdriver said:


> Was in an incident or a build up of things over time?
> 
> Did you get a new job?
> 
> ...


Hearing about Drivers being DEACTIVATED ON HERESAY & passenger LIES !
While UBER REWARDS PASSENGERS FOR LYING.

WHILE UBER OFFERS DRIVERS NO RECOURSE !

Realizing THAT I COULD LOSE EVERYTHING !
Everything
BECAUSE OF LIES !

NO THANK YOU.



felixdriver said:


> Was in an incident or a build up of things over time?
> 
> Did you get a new job?
> 
> ...


Hearing about Drivers being DEACTIVATED ON HERESAY & passenger LIES !
While UBER REWARDS PASSENGERS FOR LYING.

WHILE UBER OFFERS DRIVERS NO RECOURSE !

Realizing THAT I COULD LOSE EVERYTHING !
Everything
BECAUSE OF LIES !

NO THANK YOU.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice double post tohunt4me ;-)

I'm a driver whose account is suspended because of passenger heresay or lies. Two weeks now. Still waiting for the investigation team to contact me to get my side of the story. At this point, prolly not until after Christmas.

I'm sure the paxhole has still been in the app, antagonizing drivers all over the city. She has no consequences nor is her account suspended during the "investigation."

The struggle is real. Driver Partner?? Beh

Oh. 2019. Year of the new job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Nice double post tohunt4me ;-)
> 
> I'm a driver whose account is suspended because of passenger heresay or lies. Two weeks now. Still waiting for the investigation team to contact me to get my side of the story. At this point, prolly not until after Christmas.
> 
> ...


The button malfunctioned. . .
" TECHNOLOGY"

The Trickster .


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

felixdriver said:


> Is it worth it?


No! If you have the chance, quit. That's the best advice. Unless you somehow do it for fun...

Invest 100% of your time in your business. Your time and money that's invested in ridesharing isn't going to yield you that much of a return.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

I left after 3 years because I refuse to work for a company who believes in pay decreases for their "contractors" while charging more.
Also, the first year was great, met a lot of interesting people, second year was hit or miss, final year was mostly bottom feeders.
The last weeks made me realize how much of a third-world underbelly there really is here in the US.
My three favorite achetypes were
1) "drunk loser guy with a chip on his shoulder"
2) "twenty year old man-child whose girlfriend/mommy pinged him a ride"
3) "my phone is permamently glued to my face"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cape67 said:


> I left after 3 years because I refuse to work for a company who believes in pay decreases for their "contractors" while charging more.
> Also, the first year was great, met a lot of interesting people, second year was hit or miss, final year was mostly bottom feeders.
> The last weeks made me realize how much of a third-world underbelly there really is here in the US.
> My three favorite achetypes were
> ...


BUILD THE WALL

OR THE AMERICAN THIRD WORLD GETS BIGGER !


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Honestly, it's sad, but I don't care. The thing that finally got me out was my car dying. It forced me to build a new resume and start interviewing. It's hard to explain just HOW HAPPY I AM to be out of Uber. So even though it took killing my car (which was a lease), I'm happy to be out. The job made me soooooo miserable by the end of it.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I think they do start getting shortage of drivers. My account was deactivated with Lyft due to expired form , I didn’t care . But all of sudden they reactivated it. Why? I didn’t ask them to reactivate me. Someone actually found my account and reactivated .

Soon they gonna have requirements like in that stand up comedy :
Job interview questions at Subway restaurant :
- Question number 1. Do you have two hands ?
- Yes 
- Ok, question number 2 : what makes you think you would be perfect for Subway?
- I like cheese.
- Ok, you’re hired! 
-Wait a second I smoked weed, got hungry and just came here to eat, things got out of hand!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

felixdriver said:


> Was in an incident or a build up of things over time?
> 
> Did you get a new job?
> 
> ...


I made so much $$$$$$Cabbage$$$$$$ doing ride share, I just retired to the bahama's sitting on the beach , drinking pina coladas , thinking about you guys waiting for the next ping, adios,amigos, jmo


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

What got me OUT?
* A better job that allows me almost as much freedom of scheduling.
* A better job that pays way better.
* A better job that doesn't require me to use my own assets.
* A better job that is somewhat secure.
* A better job that I actually like.
* A better job where my bosses actually like me, value me and my opinion.

I _used _Uber to talk to ten or more people a day about me looking for a job, until I actually got a good lead, and it panned out. _Use Uber. Don't allow Uber to use *you*. _


----------



## midtownhm (Apr 17, 2016)

I


Hans GrUber said:


> Honestly, it's sad, but I don't care. The thing that finally got me out was my car dying. It forced me to build a new resume and start interviewing. It's hard to explain just HOW HAPPY I AM to be out of Uber. So even though it took killing my car (which was a lease), I'm happy to be out. The job made me soooooo miserable by the end of it.


I hear that, I started in 2015 Feb, good times lasted about 12-18 months, then money, pax quality declined big time and I hated it....thx God I'm out


----------

